# cost of like new Ruger Speed six 4" blued 357



## WPM123 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello all,
In the 1980's I purchased a Ruger speed six 357 blue 4" barrel and probably shot it 50 times. I cleaned it and stored it until few days ago.It's almost 100% but some how box has been lost. What do you think it's worth. I'm new to this group.
WPM123


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Around $450.00 - $500.00.


----------



## WPM123 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you win231
WPM123


----------

